# 12-12-12 contest FREE Hand built hotrod



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

I am building a special C Cab truck for this contest.
The rules, I always make rules to complicated but hey it's my contest.

1)Only the posts made on 12-12-2012 will count. 
2)Only one post per person on that day will count.
3)If you post at exactly 12:12 am or pm you will get your name in the hat 4 extra times.
4) just add your post to this thread.
Good luck and have fun.

If you want to see a example of what you will win you can continue to read below.


Similar to the one's I have made and given away before. These are the most recent that I have made. All now finished and gone to new homes.










These are a tribute to a friend that hand built a real car that passed away a couple of years ago.


















We had a race event as a tribute to Gary








I made a car for each participant









They start as sheet styrene









Simple tools for the job. Pencil and scissors.









Glue both sides together so the stay the same square


----------



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

then sanded and filed square









Then the dremmel starts









and the holes get bigger









Some inner structure is added









mocked up over a chassis for correct width









squared up from the front view









side view not always pretty before putty and paint









the roof gets held on with tape until the glue sticks 
(those pesky curves make it tuff)


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

That's a great idea, a great build and a great tribute! I'll be back to post on the 12's!

john


----------



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

Some days are good others no so much









Some filler and primer









sand away the high spots









After adding more filler and sanding a few hours more we paint









ready for roof paint









on the paint stand









Another oopsie









strip it and rethink it thru


----------



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

Figured out the roof thingie on another car.









A sharpie to fill in if any gaps









Then good ole electrical tape, hey it's vynal









you can see the seam in the center but it's not really too bad


----------



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

Keeping a small shop busy









It's a tight place









At night we bring in all we can









During the day we work on them outside of the shop if it's nice weather









A couple very special requests were done









And so we went racing *CLICK ON THE PIC FOR VIDEO*


Yes some of the pics are out of sequence and these were done awhile ago. But you get the idea of the prize.

Good luck


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

Guess I know what I'll be doing on the 12th at 12:12AM and PM.
I'ts a really cool tribute to a friend. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Cool Tribute, Cool Thread, and many Cool Cars :thumbsup:
As Arnie used to say in the movies, "I'll Be Bach"


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Am I the only one who doesn't understand the contest? Buddy? It's a posting contest? 

I'm a little slow bro lol.


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't understand the contest? Buddy? It's a posting contest?
> 
> I'm a little slow bro lol.


Me too, what are we suppossed to post?
hojoe


----------



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

Yep a posting contest. You don't have to say anything special just a simple, "Hi" will be fine

All you need to do is post on this thread on 12-12-12 and your entered.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Thats my Mom's 84th Birthday. I think she would really like one of those. So would I Is it EST? I'm here in mountain time so I gotta adjust. :thumbsup:
Thankx for doing this 
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

12
12
12 
"did I win?"


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

alpink said:


> 12
> 12
> 12
> "did i win?"


rofl!


----------



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

alpink said:


> 12
> 12
> 12
> "did I win?"


 Sure you one, you also two three and four.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Ok so I'm not as though as dumb as I was :freak:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Guess it's a little late for Happy Thanksgiving, so Merry Christmas!!! RM


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Because I am from the future it is 12/12/12 here now! Does that count?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

kiwidave said:


> Because I am from the future it is 12/12/12 here now! Does that count?




Lmao!!! Yes it does future man. 

Dave wins


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Time Test


Thanks 

Rob


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Ditto


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

How does this work out with the different time zones?


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Simple, East is the Beast, West is what's left.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Well its aftyer 10 pm here in Colorado so i guess I need to enter this drawing.
Thank you
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Very nice cars and tribute to your friend Gary. Thanks for the contest.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

12:12:12 my entry


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Bingo


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

It is now 12:12AM 12/12/2012. For me anyway


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Hi again! :thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I beat ya Tom


----------



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

Clock on the wall says 12:12 so here I am

Kevin


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

takin a shot.. 


cj


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

My Apple had 12:12 AM both times! :freak:


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Pick Us Pick Us..*

Ok.. so it says 12:30 or something.. but when the power goes out at the house AGAIN I will be sure to post 12 mins after it comes back on.. LOL

-marc and marcus


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Just a thought, will there be a name to signify Dave's efforts of Gary's tribute rod???


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

My Shot at 12:12 on 12-12-12 for your drawing from the Central time zone.



Rob


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

LOL central time entry..


cj


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Just put me in the hat!! pig


----------



## Tjetstuff (Jan 2, 2011)

It's 12:12 am Colorado time
I stayed up past my bedtime for this contest!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

12:12:12 not


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Still up, so might as well jump in the hat for a chance at a hot rod.

Nice memorial to a friend, CTSV. Hope he's looking down and seeing it. 

Well, I'm pretty frazzled, so one small bourbon eggnog to Gary's memory, then off to join the TM in Slumberland.

-- D


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

good morning! it's 12, 12, 12 in nova scotia canada!

john


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Fell asleep lol


----------



## cometstang (Apr 27, 2010)

This is a GREAT Contest...love the pics


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Please put this cat in the hat.


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Dig, I'm hip


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

I want to be part of the group :dude:
I couldn't help but feel A little bad for the handful of 12:13 posters, so close, yet may as well be miles away.......


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

I'lll enter!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm in. It's Aaron Rodgers day in Wisconsin. 12/12/12:thumbsup:


----------



## axialcrawler (Nov 29, 2011)

hi:wave:


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Count me in !!!!!!!

Old Blue


----------



## Rick AS 51 (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm in.

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Word !


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

12 / 12 / 12


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

Man I almost forgot about doing this post on 12/12/12. If I win one of the customs that would be cool,but hope who ever wins one treats it with the respect it's due. Good luck to all.


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

C cabs make cool Hot Rods!


----------



## 15807brett (Sep 10, 2011)

thanks, great idea, very Generis, excellent workmanship


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

12-12-12 12:00 pm

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Rats missed by 1 second


----------



## Ian Garnett (Feb 22, 2003)

Thanks for the fun.
Ian 
xfaoh


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Ok, here on Eastern Standard Time, it's 12:12pm on 12/12/12


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Count me in, And thanks for doing the contest, Very cool hot rods

Boosted


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

It's 12:12 on 12/12/12 eastern time. I'm central time. So what time is the right time? I'm so confused!!!:freak:
hojoe


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*12/12/12 12:12*

Iam going on Ebay there must be something good ending. And everyone is here. Hope i win:thumbsup:
SJJ


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

12:12:12 12/12/12


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

12-12-12


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm IN!!


----------



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

I'm in. Thanks for the chance.


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

Cool idea. Just 46 minutes late.


----------



## Tjetstuff (Jan 2, 2011)

Okay
In my sleepy haze last nite I missed it by one minute
So much for the Boulder atomic clock!
Let's try it again
12:12 pm on 12/12/12
Great tribute


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

LOOK UP

Is that a comet coming towards us??:wave:


what?

Just a 60 mile in diameter meteor


----------



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

It's still 12-12-12

anyone else entering to win?


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

ok, while it's still 12/12/12. Count me in.

Later The never won a contest Rockinator


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Lucky twice?


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Sure why not am in. My coworkers daughter is 12 today, they had a big birthday party for her tonight.

Dave


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

12/12/12 just off work posting last min lol.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Bummed I missed last night's 12/12/12 12:12:12 and today's too. I guess one shot is as good as it gets.


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

All Show, No Go...hefer


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey it's 11:43 here in Nebraska right now...

Bob...Cool stuff ctsvowner...zilla


----------



## albie (Oct 3, 2001)

12 12 hello


----------



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

Great job now let me put all the names in a hat and see who's the boss.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

the suspense is killin me here! LOL


----------



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

Will take until the weekend to get all the names down straight. Hold on tight


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

OK!!!!
is it Christmas YET?


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Good luck to all who posted.


----------



## albie (Oct 3, 2001)

Ctsv I still have the flamed 70 camaro I got from you for the race u did a few years ago...


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

And the WINNER is..............................


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Chicken Dinner


----------



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

Ok so I took all of the entrys and included those that had 6 totalled that up went online to a random number generator and came up with *SIDEJOBJON*
as our random winner. Must have been those extra entrys that won it for you.

Congrats Jon

Now what color C Cab would you like?
What color vynal roof?
What color engine block?


Thanks to everyone that entered. I will be posting pictures of the build up this weekend as construction begins.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

congrats JON.
thanx ctsvowner
this was fun


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

ctsvowner said:


> I ... came up with *SIDEJOBJON*
> as our random winner.


Aww. Guess I have to build my own Super Sand Van. Been wanting to get back into styrene scratchbuilding anyway.

Thanks CTSVOWNER, for your generosity and taking the time and effort to do this. It made the season more fun, and served as a nice memorial to your friend.

-- D


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Go Johnny!!!!!

Mike and I were at his place last night and ran 3 races.

Congrats SJJ


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Congrats Jon. Gotta love a HT contest.


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

ctsvowner said:


> Ok so I took all of the entrys and included those that had 6 totalled that up went online to a random number generator and came up with *SIDEJOBJON*
> as our random winner. Must have been those extra entrys that won it for you.
> 
> Congrats Jon
> ...


Tom, 
WOPPEEEE I wanted one since Mike won one at Skid-pack he could not lose that day :thumbsup:HA HA
Grabber orange, black vinyl, Blue block.
But you have to hand deliver it to me, at one of the Friday night race`s at my house. OK???
Thanks Again that was cool game
SJJ


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Congrats SJJ. Thanks for the contest ctsvowner.


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Congrats sjj


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

congrats SJJ.
thanx ctsvowner
this was fun

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

CTSV does the best contest still have my camaro from his first one


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Congrats, John! :thumbsup: Many good laps of fun on your track!
Thanks for another fun contest!


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

sidejobjon said:


> Tom,
> WOPPEEEE I wanted one since Mike won one at Skid-pack he could not lose that day :thumbsup:HA HA
> Grabber orange, black vinyl, Blue block.
> But you have to hand deliver it to me, at one of the Friday night race`s at my house. OK???
> ...


Congrats on the C-cab win there SJJ!!! It is Dave that is making this AWESOME C-cab for you. I would like to come down to your house and run some races with ya's but you have to give me a 2 lap head start as my cars are mostly slow.LOL
>Tom<


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Sorry Dave
Tom ,
Wow paddy wagons that fast i have to give you a couple laps 
I also got my butt kicked on my own track. "Joe & Mike" Thats whats cool about club racing we all want help each other get fast. And at this time we just get togeather & run laps . Past Friday we did use the Track mate race formate for first time.
Trying to get Mike to make his first post. he has pictures. LOL

Your welcome to come by with Tom i mean Dave
SJJ


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Congrats, Jon! :thumbsup:


----------



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

And so we start the build.
A clean sheet









And one of Al's engines








Pencil trace the pattern








First tool a pair of scissors









Glue the two halves together









square up and trim









now trimmed ready for the next tool









the moto tool


----------



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

the first cut is not always the deepest









the second cut could be the deepest









a bit of slag









separation time









Oh no this cut was the deepest









Time to start over









a fresh start









another trace


----------



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

a little trim job









more moto









scraps are flying









try this again









making it square


















a donor chassis









sizing up the width


----------



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

inside structure









back door









no extra charge for the finger print









coming along









test fit









roof panel ready to be installed









positioned close









front end mocked up while putty dries


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

cool tutorial. night get some sheet styrene and try one myself. great job.


----------



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

A nice coat of putty over my thumb print









sand off the thumb print









The the sand thru 









the repair of the sand thru


















rounding the sharp edges









looking better









in prime for body check


----------



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

building up the engine block









trying to get the front to sit right









sanding off the primer









just a pinhole left









mocked up for size


----------



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

Ready for the next installment?
Hmmm wheels









Grill


















Wheels on chassis









Ooo grill









blue block









first coat









Grill in orange


----------



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

paint splatter




































sand and repaint









coming along nicely









a little pipe adjustment then done


----------



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

Finito


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I am totally digging the new whip bro!!! 

I'm in lol


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

gotta a lotta character. those handbuilts always make me smile. I think Jon is gonna love it.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Who needs that Bill Hall guy!!!!!!!




Old Blue


----------



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for the kind comments. Macro is always hard on my skills.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I dig the Orange Crate! :thumbsup:


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*Thank you*

Dave,
I can wait till you come over with it & Tom. It looks alsome, will have to make a coulpe when get time,cool step by step make it look easy. So happy i never win anything.
I will take couple parade laps & add to collection.

Guys don`t be jealous you will get a chance Jan 1 3001 1/1/1 at 1:11 LOL
Thanks again
SJJ


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

I will number 12 and special plate 12-12-12
Sjj


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That came out sweet Goose!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

ctsv,

Man I love seeing Custom Slotcar builds like this on Hobby Talk!! 

Bob...thanks for posting up all the COOL pictures...zilla


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

But you have to hand deliver it to me, at one of the Friday night race`s at my house. OK???
Thanks Again that was cool game
SJJ[/QUOTE]

This Friday?
SJJ


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*3/3/03 at 3:33*

CTSV,
Whats my chances winning a team mate? On 3/3/03 at 3:33?
When you guys coming over?
Thanks SJJ


----------

